# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής 2016

## nikolaslo

Σημερα εβγaλα το χωρισμα απο τα glosterακια για αρχη δινουν μερικα φιλακια...

Διατροφη : king canary premium αυγοτροφη σουπερ καθε μερα fertivit καθε μερα και λαχανικα σχεδον καθε μερα
Πηρα φωλια και τσοχα...

...και νημα ποτε πρεπει να τα βαλω ομως?

----------


## jk21

καλη συνεχεια ! 


εγω βαζω λιγο βαμβακι που ειναι φθηνο και μολις δω να το πηγαινουν φωλια βαζω και κανονικο .Αν και απο οτι θα ειδες ειχα αφησει αρκετο και εκτισε φωλια κανονικη ... δεν προλαβα 

Αν εχεις παρει αρκετο ,βαλε απο τωρα καποια ποσοτητα και αναλογως προσθετεις στην πορεια

----------


## nikolaslo

Στην πρωτη φωτο φαίνεται στις αυγοθηκες φαίνεται  τι μενει απο την αυγοτροφη σημερα που τα παρακολουθουσα για αρκετη ωρα ο αρσενικος προσπαθουσε με μανια να φτασει καποια κομματακια αυγοτροφης που ειχαν κολλήσει στον τοιχο .

----------


## lagreco69

Ολα ομορφα και νοικοκυρεμενα. 

Καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο !! Νικολα. ευχομαι τα καλυτερα !!!

----------


## wild15

Καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο!!!!

----------


## xarhs

Καλές αναπαραγωγές!!!
Το νήμα να είσαι σιγουρος οτι θα σου το δείξουν μόνα τους μόλις το χρειαστούν. Πάντως να εχει τη διαθεση του το κλουβί βαμβάκι γιατι μια φορά που την ξέχασα χωρίς νήμα μου έβγαλε την ουρά απο τον αρσενικό. Και έβαλε και ένα κομμάτι απο μαρούλι απο επάνω μεσα στη φωλιά χαχα....

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Καλή αρχή Νικόλα.

----------


## Manostyro

Καλή αναπαραγωγή  :winky:

----------


## jimk1

Καλή αρχή

----------


## legendguards

Καλη αρχη Νικολα

----------


## kostas karderines

Καλή αρχή...

----------


## nikolaslo

Παιδια σημερα ολη μερα ο αρσενικος κελαιδουσε πολυ πολυ εντονα πως εξηγειται αυτο?

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα !! φιλε Νικολα. 

Εαν τα φτερα του ειχαν μια ελαφρως κλιση προς τα κατω εχει αρχισει να πυρωνει. εαν οχι , απλα απολαυσε την ημερα του και ειχε κεφια.

----------


## geo_ilion

υπομονη και με το καλο θα ερθουν και τα αυγα 
καλη συνεχεια

----------


## George.72

Νικόλα, καλές αναπαραγωγικές στιγμές να έχεις...

----------


## nikolaslo

Θυλικο

Αρσενικο

Μετα απο αυτα και το ην πειβλεψη του καιρου για τις επομενες μερες τα χωρισα.
Η θυλικια νομιζω εχει και καποιο θεμα

----------


## jimk1

Νίκο,κατά την γνώμη μου αν τα χωρισες λόγω καιρού κακός έπραξες

----------


## jk21

οκ ειναι το θηλυκο .δεν δειχνει κατι 

το αρσενικο απλα παχουλο αλλα μια χαρα θα βατεψει συντομα 

δεν υπαρχει λογος να τα χωρισεις

----------


## nikolaslo

Το θυλικο ειναι ιδιεαιτερα νοχελικο και στην κοιλις του υπαρχει ενα μελανο σημειο φαινεται και στη φωτο αλλα λιγο λιγοτερο αυτο τι ειναι αν προσεξεις ατην μεση και δεξια

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω για τη νωχελικοτητα που λες ,αλλα αυτο που αναφερεις ειναι σημεια της κοιλιας χωρις λιπος .Αν ηταν διογκωμενο (μονο τοτε ) ισως ηταν το στομαχι  αλλα ειναι λιγο πιο χαμηλα κανονικα και μονο οταν ειναι διογκωμενο φτανει ψηλα

----------


## nikolaslo

Οχι δεν ειναι διογκωμενο

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλημερα παρεα τι κανετε?
Τα νεα μας χθες αρχισαν να φτιαχνουν φωλια μολις γυρισα το βραδυ ειδα να κοιμάται ενα στη φωλια αλλα τελικα ηταν ο αρσενικος προχωραμε σιγα σιγα....

----------


## jk21

για προσεξε λιγο , ποιος κανει την φωλια .... δεν μου μοιαζει και τοσο εντεχνη φωλια θηλυκου .Αν μαλιστα κουρνιαζει ο αρσενικος  , σαν να τον βλεπω να εχει πιο εντονη επιθυμια απο εκεινη να γινει μπαμπας .... το εχω ζησει το εργο περυσι σε ενα ζευγαρι

----------


## nikolaslo

Και οι δυο βαζουν νημα σημερα τα παρατηρω αλλα το οτι αυτος εχει πιο εντονη επιθυμια ειναι γεγονος γιατι την κυνηγάει κελαιδοντας αλλα δεν... παρ ολα αυτα τα φιλακια, φιλακια.
Τι να κανω;

----------


## jk21

Τιποτα !  ολα φυσιολογικα αν την βλεπεις εστω και λιγο να συμμετεχει στη φωλια !!! τα αλλα θα ερθουν  ....

----------


## jimk1

Νικο κανε υπομονη

----------


## nikolaslo

Μετα απο την γεννηση του πρωτου μας αυγου τρωμε το ραδικακι μας


Αυτο ειναι το ζευγαρακι τιμπραντο απο τα αλλα τα κοινα μου εκαναν μια γεννα ασπορη και τα γκλοστερ τιποτα.

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια Νικο !

----------


## lagreco69

Καλη συνεχεια !!! Νικολα.

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο φίλε Νικόλα!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλή συνέχεια με πολλά υγιή πουλάκια!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Ετσι μπραβο! Ολα παιρνουν το δρομο τους τωρα!!

----------


## wild15

Καλη συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Σημερα το δευτερο βαλαμε και ενα κομματι απο ραδικι μεσα...

----------


## nikolaslo

Παιδια εδω βρεχει απο τις 5:30 η υγρασια ειναι στο 300%  :redface:  και η τιμπραντινα εχει κατσει στα αυγα απο την ωρα που αρχισε η βροχη ελπιζω να στρωσει η υγρασια και να μην εχουμε θεματα.

----------


## lagreco69

Την κατσαμε την βαρκα Πατριδα.  :Anim 25: 

Εγω μαζευω λεφτα απο τωρα, του χρονου θα παρω αφυγραντηρα.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλή συνέχεια Νικόλα !!!  ::

----------


## Nikos Her

_Μπραβο ωραιες εικονες! και καλη συνεχεια... !!!_

----------


## jimk1

Νίκο καλή συνέχεια, για να γίνει ζημιά η υγρασία σε αυτά  τα επίπεδα πρέπει να είναι παρατεταμένη

----------


## nikolaslo

Μακαρι Δημητρη να μην γινει ζημια

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλημερα παιδια μετα τονν χθεσινοβραδινο χαλασμο εχχου εξελιξεις λοιπον τα τιμπραντακια μου 4αυγουλακια. 

Τα κοινα μου τα κουκλακια εκαναν το πρωτο αυγουλακι τους.

Τα γκλοστερακια μου τιποτα ακομα.

----------


## BilakosM

όπου να ναι έρχονται και αυτά :Youpi:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ου ου ου  :Party0011:  τα ζουζούνια έκαναν στρουμφο-αυγουλάκια !!!  :Youpi: 
Με το καλό Νικόλα ενσπορα και υγιέστατα !!! ::  ::  ::

----------


## kostaskirki

Με το καλο να δεις και πουλακια Νικολα!!

----------


## wild15

Με το καλο και τα πουλακια!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλη συνεχεια !!! Νικολα.

----------


## Cristina

Με το καλό να βγουν τα πουλάκια! Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλημερα σημερα το πρωινο περιεχει ολοφρεσκη αυγοτροφη....

Τα αυγουλακια εχουν ως εξης.:
Τα κοινα εμειναν στον ενα αυγουλακι μαλλον ασπορο και η φωλια μεσα χαλια  :: 

Τα τιμπραντακια μου συνεχιζουν δυνατα  :Jumping0045: 

Και τελος τα γκλοστερακια τιποτα.

----------


## amastro

Μήπως τσεκάρισες πολύ νωρίς και το κάνει πιο αργά το αυγουλάκι;

----------


## nikolaslo

Πολυ πολυ σωστα το σκευτικες Ανδρεα πηγα και ειδα μολις τωρα και εχει κανει και το δευτερο το κακο ειναι οτι εκατσε πανω απο τωρα και αυτη η καναρα αμα κατσει δεν σηκωνεται με τιποτα.

----------


## nikolaslo

Τα νεα μας μεχρι πριν μιση ωρα δεν ειχε κανει τριτο αυγο η κοινη η τιμπραντινα συνεχίζει κανονικα και τα γκλοστερ τιποτα.
Στα κοινα τωρα το ενα αυγουλακι ειχε παει κατω απο το βαμβακι και ειχε μεινει η απο πανω της το εβγαλα επανω.
Μολις ξεθαψα το αυγο πηγε ο αρσενικος και αρχισε να χαλαει τη φωλια αλλα τον πλακωσε στην παντοφλα η θηλθκια και ολα καλα

----------


## jk21

τα γκλοστερ αν θες , μας δειχνεις καποια στιγμη την κοιλιτσα τους 

ο αρσενικος στο τελος , δεν εχει βατεψει ακομα ...

----------


## nikolaslo

Ναι θα τα πιασω το μεσημερακι που θα ειμαι σπιτι να δουμε κοιλιτσα σημερα αρχησαν τα φιλακια.
Μεχρι σημερα ο αρσενικος μονος του παλευε να φτιαξει φωλια να κελαιδαει μπας και βρει ανταποκριση αλλα τπτ
σου λεω μονο σημερα τα ειδα ο αρσενικος στην χαμηλη πατηθρα και η θηλυκια στον πατω να την ταιζει Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches :wink:

----------


## nikolaslo

Λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε:
*Αρσενικος*

*Θηλυκια*

----------


## jk21

Ο αρσενικος θελει αδυνατισματακι ... δεν τον βλεπω και πυρωμενο .Μην σου πω  οτι αν δεν ηταν παχουλος θα σου λεγα μαλλον θηλυκο ειναι ... και τωρα δεν το αποκλειω γιατι η κλιση του οργανου ειναι προς τα πισω αλλα ισως ειναι ετσι λογω πιεσης απο το λιπος

----------


## nikolaslo

Το ειδα και εγω οτι εχουμε θεμα οσο για το φυλλο μπορει να σε ξεγελαει η φωτο γιατι κελαιδα πολυ

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλημερα χρονια πολλα Χριστος Ανεστη!!!!!!
Σημερα εχουμε ενα ευχαριστο εκανε το πρωτο της αυγο η γκλοστερινα  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065: τι να πω μπορει να εφαρμοζει αυτο που λεει ο Δημητρης για της καρδερινες μπορει να ειναι καρδερινοgloster :Happy0196:  :: .
Μακαρι να ειναι και ενσπορο :Love0030:

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο Νικόλα!επιτέλους. .....!

----------


## BilakosM

πολλά μπράβο επιτέλους με το καλό και αυτά !!!!!!

----------


## wild15

Με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα!!!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλημερα παρεουλα τα νεα μας ειναι τα εξης: 
Τιμπραντο συνεχιζουμε με την πενταδα μας λογικα το πρωτο θα ερθει το Σαββατο αν ειναι ενσπορα ολα 
Κοινα και εδω εχουμε πενταδα εχουμε και ενα μικρο θεματακι με το αρσενικο της εχει κανει την ουρα της χαλια...ομως απο την αλλη την ταιζει συνεχως πιστευω θα τα βρουνε.

Gloster εδω εχουμε και δευτερο αυγουλακι.

----------


## kostas karderines

Πήρες φορα βλεπω νικολα,αφρεναριστος........! :Innocent0006:

----------


## wild15

Με το καλο!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλημερα σημερα το σκουφοζευγαρι εκανε το τριτο αυγο ισως να ειναι και το τελευταιο γιατι το ειδα πολυ σκουροχρωμο

----------


## nikolaslo

Τελικα σημερα δεν ειχαμε αλλο αυγο μειναμε στα τρια ενσπορα ασπορα θα δουμε στην πορεια.
Κατι αστειο ειμαι εξω και παρακολουθώ τα πουλακια βλεπω καποια στιγμη την glosterινα να κουναει τα φτερατης ενω ηταν μεσα στη φωλια (εχω και το αγχος μου)  πηγα να πεθανω :Sick0004:  λεω κατι επαθε το πουλι ευτυχως η καρδια μπηκε στη θεση της  :Bird1: οταν ο αρσενικος ετρεξε να της φερει φαει και μετα ολα ηρεμα. 

Αληθεια ειναι συνηθης κινηση αυτη να κουνανε φτερα για φερει φαγητο ο αρσενικος γιατι το εκαναν αρκετες φορες τα gloster ενω τα αλλα οχι.

----------


## kostaskirki

Με το καλο Νικολα να δεις και πουλακια!!
Ειναι αρκετα συνηθισμενο αυτο που ειδες απο την θηλυκια σου!! Μην σε προβληματιζει καθολου!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Ναιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι !!!!!!!




Στη δευτερη φωτο ταιζουν και οι δυο εβαλα αυγοτροφη να βαλω και αυγο σκετο σε μιαμιση ωρα που θα βγαλω οτι εχει μεινει απο αυγοτροφη λαχανικα ποτε να βαλω μπανιερα???????

----------


## jk21

δεν θα παθουν τιποτα και χωρις μπανακι , μεχρι να βγαλουν φτερακια τα μικρα στο τελος της πρωτης εβδομαδας ...

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο Νικόλα μερακλη!Πολύ ωραία...

----------


## nikolaslo

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ παιδια.

----------


## Apostolis_13

Μπραβο Νικολα...να ειναι γερα ολα τα πουλακια σου και να μεγαλωσουν τα μικρουλια σου!
Τα γκλοστερακια σου φιλε τα κουρεψες καθολου απο κατω πριν τα βαλεις για ζευγαρωμα?Εχουν πολυ πουπουλο και εμενα μου ειπανε οτι πολλες φορες φταει αυτο για ασπορα!Εμενα τα δικα μου ειχαν 2 ασπορες μεχρι τωρα  ::

----------


## nikolaslo

Αποστολη κουρεμενα ειναι αν δεις στο #54 αλλα εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα με τα δικα σουπολυ λιπος

----------


## Apostolis_13

> Αποστολη κουρεμενα ειναι αν δεις στο #54 αλλα εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα με τα δικα σουπολυ λιπος


Ειναι φαγανά τα ατιμα....θελουν προσοχή!
Αρα πρεπει ν ατα κουρεψω και εγω αν θελω να ξαναπροσπαθησω σιγουρα!
Εσυ το εκανες μονος σου να φανταστω ετσι?Εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν τα ποναω!Υπαρχει αραγε καποιο τετοιο θεμα εδω μεσα?

----------


## nikolaslo

Οχι δεν το εκανα εγω κατσ να δω νομιζω κατι υπαρχει

----------


## CreCkotiels

:Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045: 

μωράκιαααααα  :: 

Μπράβο Νικόλα ! Με το καλό τα μικρά στο κλαδί !  ::

----------


## nikolaslo

Παιδια μολις γυρισα απο τη δουλεια ειδα κλεφτα τη φωλια και γινετε χαμος ειδα μεσα σιγουρα 4 μικρα μπορει και 5 δεν ειμαι σιγουρος δεν την πειραξα τη φωλια περισσοτερο για να μην εχουμε εκτροπα εχουν διαφορα μιας μερας αλλα νομιζω οτι θα τα παει καλα η καναρα γιατι ειναι εμπειρη την εχει εκπαιδευσει ο Μανος καταλληλα...κατα τα αλλα μια χαρα τα βλεπω η καναρα σπανια βγαινει μεχρι ωρας αυτο που ειδα ειναι οτι το κουπι το τραβαει ο αρσενικος ο οποιος την ταιζει συνεχεια. Φωτο δεν θα εχουμε για δυο τρεις μερες γιατι υπαρχει διακριτικοτητα.

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχα νεα Νικολα !!!! με το καλο να κλαρωσουν τα μικρα. 

Καλη συνεχεια !!!! 





> Υπαρχει αραγε καποιο τετοιο θεμα εδω μεσα?


Αποστολη εδω εισαι. Κούρεμα καναρινιών

----------


## nikolaslo

Παιδια τα σημερινα νεα ειναι αποκαρδιοτικα δεν το πιστευα αυτο που εβλεπα μολις γυρισα απο τη δουλεια.





Απ οτι καταλαβατε σκ@@@@ 
Λοιπον στο ζευγαρι των κοινων απο τα πεντε αυγα δυο εμειναν το ενα δεν εχω ιδεα που ειναι δεν ξερω που ειναι το αλλο φαινεται στη φωτο και ενα τριτο ειναι στραπατσαρισμενο μεσα στη φωλια το υλικο ολο στον πατω του κλουβιου πιθανος δραστης ο αρσενικος εφτιαξα μια αλλη φωλια εβαλα μεσα τα αλλα αλλα η θυλιοια δεν εχει παει ακομα εδω και 15 λεπτα που αλλαξα φωλια αααααα να πω οτι η θυλικια ηταν πανω στα αυγα μολις ηρθα.
Ο νεκρος νεοσσος ηταν στον πατω του κλουβιου των τιμπραντο.
Τι να πω για τον νεοσσο δεν ξερω τι εφταιξε για τα κοινα φταιω εγω γιατι ειχα σημαδια οτι θα ερθει η καταστροφη αλλα δεν το πιστευα.

----------


## jk21

αυτα που ηταν εξαφανισμενα μαλλον ηταν ασπορα και τα φαγανε .Ειχες κανει ωοσκοπηση; 

το στραπατσαρισμενο δειχνει νεοσσο που δεν ανοιξε το τσοφλι , εκτος αν ειδες αιμα .Αν ηταν ματωμενος τοτε δεχθηκε επιθεση 

ο νεκρος νεοσσος δειχνει πεθαμενος απο αρκετη ωρα και μαλλον αιμοραγια εσωτερικη προς τα δεξια. Δικος τους  ηταν ; των κοινων ; γιατι αναφερεις οτι το βρηκες στα τιμπραντο

Αν δεν σκοτωθηκε πουλι αλλα ηταν ειτε πεθαμενα ειτε ασπορα και αυτα που εχεις στη νεα φωλια ειναι ασπορα ή με σταματημενη εκκολαψη ,ισως και να ειναι λογικο οτι εγινε στη φωλια .Σε καθε αλλη περιπτωση φταιει καποιος γονιος

----------


## nikolaslo

Ο νεοσσος ηταν απο το ζευγαρι των τιμπραντο
Τωρα το αλλο ζευγαρι τα κοινα   εκατσε μονιμα στα αυγα την Δευτερα του πασχα θα σου βαλω το αυγο με το αιμα
η θυλικια δεν εκατσε στην φωλια παλι και την αφαιρεσα τα χωρισα κιολας και το τελος για φετος, τα αυγα ηταν 5 τα δυο ηταν σιγουρα ασπορα θεωτω οτι ασπορο ηταν και ενα που αγνωειτε και ηταν και δυο ενσπορα το ενα το βρηκα ανοιχτο το αλλο τοβανοιξα εγω.... αυτο που βρηκα ανοιχτω....


Το αιμα τουλαχιστον live ειναι πεντακαθαρο και στον νεοσσο αλλα και στο τσοφλι του αυγου
Και αυτο που ανοιξα εγω .....


Το λαθος μου ειναι οτι δεν τα χωρισα απο τη στιγμη που ειδα να την ενοχλει ενω καθοταν στη φωλια  :sad:

----------


## jk21

ο τραυματισμος ειναι εμφανης ... το πουλακι δεν νομιζω να ηταν ετσι οπως τα λες , πανω απο την 10η μερα εκκολαψης ,αντε 11η και σιγουρα δεν το κανανε γιατι απλα αργοπορουσε να βγει ... Κριμα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Λυπάμαι Νικόλα!  :sad:  
Προσπάθησε να πας παρακάτω και να δωσεις ακόμα μια ευκαιρία στα πουλάκια έχοντας πλέον την εμπειρία από αυτή την φορά ! 
όλα καλά θα πάνε καλή συνέχεια !!!  ::  :Anim 25:

----------


## nikolaslo

> Λυπάμαι Νικόλα!  
> Προσπάθησε να πας παρακάτω και να δωσεις ακόμα μια ευκαιρία στα πουλάκια έχοντας πλέον την εμπειρία από αυτή την φορά ! 
> όλα καλά θα πάνε καλή συνέχεια !!!


Μαριε δεν μπορω να δωσω αλλη ευκαιρια γιατι εχει κανει αλλη μια γεννα ασπορη και αυτη ηταν η δευτερη του χρονου!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Α συγνώμη δε το θυμόμουν !! :Ashamed0001: 
Εντάξει δεν πειράζει , αστα λοιπόν να ξεκουραστουν και του χρόνου ξαναπροσπαθεις !  :Party0035:  ::

----------


## nikolaslo

Μετα την καταστροφικη ημερα τα νεα μας ως εξης
Τα κοινα ζουν πλεον χωριστα και ο αρσενικος δεν με αφηνει να κοιμηθω τα μεσημερια :Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006:  :Rolleye0012:  :Rolleye0012:  :Anim 18: 
Τα gloster εξαφανισαν το ενα αυγο τα αλλα δυο  ειναι εκει αν και αυριο δεν εχουμε νεα θα τα παρω.
Τα τιμπραντακια εχουν 4 μικρα πια και μεγαλωνουν κατα τα φαινομενα

----------


## nikolaslo

Μεγαλωνουμε και εμεις!!!!!!!!


Παιδια θελω να μου πειτε αν  μπορω να αλλαξω το υλικο με τσοχα γιατι εχει γινει χαλια

----------


## jimk1

Να σου ζησουν,ναι μπορεις να βαλεις τσοχα

----------


## nikolaslo

> Να σου ζησουν,ναι μπορεις να βαλεις τσοχα


Ευχαριστω παρα  πολυ Δημητρη!!!
Εκανα λαθος την διατυπωση :trash:  :trash:  το σωστο ερωτημα ειναι ποτε μπορω να αλλαξω το νημα με τσοχα  ::

----------


## jimk1

> Ευχαριστω παρα  πολυ Δημητρη!!!
> Εκανα λαθος την διατυπωση το σωστο ερωτημα ειναι ποτε μπορω να αλλαξω το νημα με τσοχα


το καταλαβα ,και τωρα μπορεις

----------


## nikolaslo

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όμορφες ψυχούλες! Να σου ζήσουν!!

----------


## wild15

Να σου ζησουν!!!!

----------


## rokylila

Να σου ζήσουν , πολύ ευχάριστη εμπειρία !

----------


## nikolaslo

Σημερα ειχαμε εναν δραπετη τα πουλακια ειναι ψεννημενα στις 8 και 9 του μηνα βγηκε απο τη φωλια και μετα την εβγαλε στον πατοο μεχρι που γυρισα και το εβαλα στη φωλια παλι.
Η κλουβα ειναι 90αρα και εχω δυο πατηθρες... να βαλω κι αλλες?

----------


## jimk1

Βαλε Νικο και δυο χαμηλα περιπου σε 30сm μεταξυ τους και κοντα στις αυγοθηκες και ταιστρες

----------


## nikolaslo

Εγινε Δημητρη ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## nikolaslo

Τρωμε και γλυστριδα!!!!!

----------


## Cristina

Νίκο, να τα χαίρεσαι!
Γλιστρίδα δίνεις κάθε μέρα; Εγω χτες έβαλα στα πουλί μου και είχε πολύ πέραση!

----------


## nikolaslo

Οχι δεν δινω καθε μερα προσπαθω να τους δινω μια μερα ραδικι  την αλλη ταραξακο την αλλη σπανακι μετα πιπερια φλωρινης και παλι απ την αρχη... καμια μερα μπορει να τα μπερδεψω και να μην τα βαλω με σειρα αλλα αυτο προσπαθω το καλο ειναι οτι δεν τα αγοραζω (εκτος απο την πιπερια) τα βρησκω εδω γυρο στα χωραφια οπωτε κοβω οσο χρειάζεται και βαζω και ειναι παντα φρεσκα.

----------


## jk21

μιας που επιασε καλοκαιρι και το θελουν το χορταρακι τους , βαζετε καθε μερα γλυστριδα και το μεσημερι βαζετε και δευτερο καποιο απ τα αλλα !  τα ω3 της και οχι μονο (βιταμινη Α  , πρωτεινη κλπ ) ειναι υπερπολυτιμα !

----------


## nikolaslo

Εμεις μεγαλωσαμε και αρχισαμε τις βολτες...
Εδω ειναι το πρωτο που βγηκε απο τη φωλια και αρχισε τα πεταρισματα

Το σκουρο αυτης της φωτο ειναι το δευτερο που βγηκε..

Η μεγαλη μου αδυναμια το οποιο μου έφυγε στη φωτογραφιση και τρεχαμε σε ολη τη γειτονια ::  :: 

Και τελος το μικρουλι μας δεν εχει βγει ακομα απο τη φωλια του..

----------


## nikolaslo

Σημερα τα πουλακια ειναι 19ημερων λογικα δεν επρεπε να εχουν βγει ολα απο τη φωλια?

----------


## kostaskirki

> Σημερα τα πουλακια ειναι 19ημερων λογικα δεν επρεπε να εχουν βγει ολα απο τη φωλια?


Μην σε ανησυχει αυτο! Καποια καναρακια ειναι πιο ''δειλα'' και βγαινουν απο την φωλια στις 23 και 24 μερες ακομα χωρις να εχουν κατι! Που να δεις και τα γκλοστερ!! Μπορει και αργοτερα!! Χα χα χα χα

----------


## nikolaslo

Ευχαριστω πολυ Κωστα...τα δικα μου γκλοστερ δεν πηγαν και δεν πανε καλα φετος τουλαχιστον δεν θα εχουμε γεννες

----------


## kostaskirki

Εμενα το ενα ζευγαρι γκλοστερ δεν πηγε καλα! Εκανε 3 γεννες ασπορες ενω ο αρσενικος καβαλουσε κανονικα αλλα... Και κουρεμενα τα ειχα και χωρις λιπος!
Τα αλλα 3 ζευγαρακια γκλοστερ ειναι σε δευτερες και τελευταιες για φετος γεννες τους! Πιστευω να πανε καλα και αυτες!

----------


## jimk1

> Σημερα τα πουλακια ειναι 19ημερων λογικα δεν επρεπε να εχουν βγει ολα απο τη φωλια?


Αν ειναι σωστα ανεπτυγμενα ειναι ολα οκ,τα δικα μου μπανοβγαινουν στην φωλια

----------


## Nikos Her

*Ωραιες εικονες!!!!*

----------


## jk21

κατσε να δεις τα δικα μου σε λιγο στο δικο μου θεμα  , πως εχουν μεγαλωσει και δεν το κουνανε απο τη φωλια  !

----------


## nikolaslo

Παιδια βγηκε και ο βενιαμίν ::  ::  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

βρεεεεε μπομπιράκια για που το βάλατε ;;;  :: 

πανέμορφα Νικόλα , να τα χαίρεσαι !!!  :Party0011:

----------


## nikolaslo

Τα νεα μας εχουν ως εξης τα μικρα timbradακια εχου γινει θερια στις 9 Ιουνιου κλεινουν μηνα και στις 11 θα τα βγαλω απο την κλουβα με τους γονεις...
Οι γονείς τους εχουν πεντε αυγουλακια...

Τα κοινα εχουν τρία μικρουλακια

Απο τα οποια το ενα δυστυχώς εχει ενα ποδαρακι :sad: 
Τελος η γκλοστερινα ειχε αλλη μια ασπορη γεννα και τωρα καθεται σε αυγα της κοινης

----------


## wild15

Να πανε ολα καλα!!!!

----------


## jk21

Νικο φαινεται κομμενο ή δειχνει να ειναι εκ γενετης ; να δεις αν το ταιζουν σαν τα αλλα

----------


## nikolaslo

Ειναι τριων ημερων το μικρουλι ετσι ειναι απο την πρωτη μερα που βγηκε απο το αυγο.
Ειναι το μεγαλύτερο και το πιο δραστηριο στη φωλια δλδ ειναι αυτο που οταν παω να τα δω σηκωνεται η θυληκια και τεντωνει το λαιμο με ανοιχτο το στομα για α οση ωρα το κοιταζω  ενω τα αλλα σηκωνονται και σε δευτερολεπτα πέφτουν. 
Μια χαρα διχνει να ειναι κατα τα αλλα απλα δεν εχει στο ενα ποδαρακι δακτυλα...και δεν υπαρχουν αιματα η κατι αλλο στη φωλια

----------


## nikolaslo

Τα τρια μικρα στα κοινα μεγαλωνουν κανονικα...τα αυγουλακια στα τιμπραντο  εμειναν 4 γιατι το ενα εσπασε αν δειτε στην προηγούμενη φωτο ειναι το μεσαιο το οποιο μαλλον ηταν ενσπορο...τα γκλοστερ τα χωρισα και δεν τα ξανα βαζω μαζι...μεγαλα πλεον πουλακια ειναι  σημερα 29 ημερων.
Στα 4μικρα υπαρχει ενα ο οποιο εχει τρελο γελιο...μολις ο αρσενικος παει να μαζεψει φαγητο αρχιζει να το κυνηγάει μεχρι να του δωσει φαγητο .
Τι πρεπει να προσεξω οταν τα βγαλω απο τους γονεις??????

----------


## nikolaslo

Σημερα δυστυχώς το ενα μικρουλι απο τα κοινα το βρηκα στον πατο νεκρο ::  τα αλλα δυο μεγαλώνουν κανονικα

----------


## jk21

κριμα  ... ηταν το πουλακι με το προβλημα στο ποδι;

----------


## nikolaslo

> κριμα  ... ηταν το πουλακι με το προβλημα στο ποδι;


Οχι Δημητρη εκεινο ειναι θεριό θα το βγαλω αυριο φωτο.

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ όμορφα τα πουλακια σου, να τα χαίρεσαι, υπάρχουν Δυστηχως και οι αναποδιές......κρίμα γι αυτο που χάθηκε.
Το πουλάκι με το ένα ποδαράκι, θα μπορεςει να τα καταφέρει? πως θα στέκετε στο κλαρί?
Ελπιζω να μην σου χαλάω το θέμα, αλλα μην ακούσω για ανήμπορο πλασματάκι, με πιάνει το υπερπροστατευτικο μου......

----------


## nikolaslo

Ευχαριστω πολυ.
Το πουλακι θα το βαλω να το δειτε το βλεπω παρα πολυ δυνατο δεν εχει λογο να παθει κατι μια χαρα θα ειναι σκεψου οτι ακομα και αναπαραγωγή με επιτυχία μπορει να εχει.

----------


## Γιούρκας

Καλή συνέχεια εύχομαι Νικόλα!

----------


## nikolaslo

Να το αυτο ειναι το μικρουλι.

----------


## jk21

δειχνει σαν να εχει τραυματισμο κατω κατω , που εχει κλεισει ...

----------


## nikolaslo

> δειχνει σαν να εχει τραυματισμο κατω κατω , που εχει κλεισει ...


Ειναι ετσι απο την πρωτη μερα που βγηκε απο το αυγο.

----------


## nikolaslo

Τα νεα μας εχουν ως εξης:τα κοινα μεγαλωνου τα δυο μικρουλια και ολα καλα η μαμα τιμπραντο κλωσσά τα αυγουλακια της και ο μπαμπας ξεκουράζεται μιας και τα μικρα εφυγαν απο το κλουβι και μπηκαν σε δικο τους. 
Το οποιο ειναι ακριβώς διπλα για να βλεπονται.




Τα μικρα μετα απο μερικες αναγνωριστικες βολτες εφαγαν απ ολα που ειχε το κλουβι (γλυστριδα, μειγμα σπορων , αυγο, μηλο,) τα δυο ειναι λιγο νωχελικα αλλα γιαυτο εκανα σημερα την αλλαγη που εχω χρονο να τα παρακολουθώ.

----------


## jk21

καποιες στιγμες χαλαρωνουν Νικο . Αν τα δεις μονιμα , τοτε να ανησυχησεις

----------


## nikolaslo

Ενταξει μολις εβαλα την νεα παρτιδα αυγοτροφης εγινε χαμος κανενα νωχελικο χαχαχαχα

----------


## nikolaslo

Σημερα το πρωι βρηκα στον πατο ενα μισο ανοιγμένο αυγουλακι απο τα τιμπραντο...

----------


## jk21

σταματημενη εκκολαψη ....

----------


## nikolaslo

Στα μικρα αρεσει πολυ η γλιστριδα...

----------


## nikolaslo

Ααααααα και κατι αλλο αυτο που ειναι πανω στην ταιστρα ειναι αυτο που θελω να κρατησω αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι αγορι η κοριτσι πως σας φαίνεται?

----------


## Panagiwtis Ketikoglou

καλή συνεχεια τώρα διαβασα απο την αρχή όλο το θεμα.Πανέμορφα τα Timbrado  .Ελπίζω να βγάλεις και γκλοστερακια

----------


## nikolaslo

> καλή συνεχεια τώρα διαβασα απο την αρχή όλο το θεμα.Πανέμορφα τα Timbrado  .Ελπίζω να βγάλεις και γκλοστερακια


Ευχαριστω πολυ γκλοστερακια δεν θα βγαλω γιατι τα χωρισα και περιμενουν την πτεροροια

----------


## nikolaslo

Ειχαμε αλλά αρκετες ατυχιες χθες και σημερα ας ξεκινησω απο τα σημερινα...
Στο ζευγαρι των τιμπραντο βγηκε ενα πουλακι χθες ενα σημερα το χθεσινο το βρηκα κατω απο το νημα πεθαμενο

Χθες στα απογαλακτισμενα πουλακια τα οποια εχω σε 76αρα κλουβα βρηκα ενα πουλακι κρεμασμένο απο το ποδι (ευτυχως αμεσα) το ξεπιασα και εβγαζε αιμα για λιγο σημερα φαινεται καλα ευτυχως
Εχω την 76αρα την κινεζικη φαινεται στο βιντεο ποστ 125 αυτη στα δυο πλαινα εχει λαβες για την μετακίνηση της, αναμεσα στη λαβη και στο καγκελο πιαστικε το ποδαρακι του πουλιου...εγω καλου κακου θα τις βγαλω.

----------


## nikolaslo

Τα τιμπραντακια μεγαλωνουν ευτυχως το τραυματισμενο δειχνει καλυτερα (παρ οτι ακομα το εχει για αρκετη ωρα μαζεμενο) εδω ειναι σε μια φωτο που βγηκαν στον ηλιο για μπανακι διπλα στην αγαπημενη τους γλαστρα.

Οι γονεις τους καλα ειναι μεγαλωνουν ενα μικρουλι, ειχαν πεντε αυγα ολα ενσπορα απο τα οποια βγηκαν δυο πουλακια αυτο της παρακατω φωτο το αλλα που αναφερω στο #134 2 αυγα με σταματημενη εκκολαψη και 1 μικρο δεν βγηκε παρ οτι εσπασε το αυγο οπως φαινεται στη φωτο

Και τελος τα μικρουλια απο το ζευγαρι των κοινων το ενα απο τα δυο εχει το κομμενο ποδαρακι αλλα παρ ολα αυτα μεγαλωνει κανονικοτατα.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Κουκλια τα κίτρινα. Πολύ τα αγαπώ αλλά τυχαίνει και έχω όλο παρδαλα η σκούρα κατα καιρούς

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

Ενταξει αν θες να σου δωσω το ενα απο τα δυο γιατι το αλλο δεν εχει ποδαρακι και θα το κρατησω εγω

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> Ενταξει αν θες να σου δωσω το ενα απο τα δυο γιατι το αλλο δεν εχει ποδαρακι και θα το κρατησω εγω


Όχι παιδί μου. Δε το λέω για αυτό. Να σαι καλά πάντως. Και για ανταλλαγή αν θες συζητάμε από Σεπτέμβρη. Καφετουλια βγήκαν τα δικά μου.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

> Όχι παιδί μου. Δε το λέω για αυτό. Να σαι καλά πάντως. Και για ανταλλαγή αν θες συζητάμε από Σεπτέμβρη. Καφετουλια βγήκαν τα δικά μου.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Οχι ανταλαγη δεν θελω γτ εχω αρκετα πουλακια και δεν θελω ακομα περισσοτερα για να μπορω να τα φροντιζω οπως πρεπει. Σε ευχαριστω παντως.

----------


## Soulaki

Ποιος την χάρη τους, προσεγμένα και ομορφα πουλακια, μπράβο σου.....

----------


## nikolaslo

Καπου εδω και για μενα τελειωνει η αναπαραγωγικη διαδικασια εχω τρεια πουλακια που σε λιγες μερες θα βγουν απο το κλουβι με τους γονεις....
Το ενα απο τα τρια ειναι το μικρουλι τιμπραντακι.



Τα αλλα δυο ειναι τα κοινα τα κιτρινουλια και τα τεσσερα μεγαλα πλεον τιμπραντακια τα οποια τρελενονται για γλιστριδα.

----------


## Nikos Her

Ιουλιος πλεον κι εμεις εδω τελειωσαμε τα μαζευουμε σιγα -σιγα και κανουμε και τον απολογισμο ::  ....παραθετω την τελευταια γεννα *κοκκινα* *μωσαικα Χ απλα καναρινακια

*

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσται παιδια ! ολα τους πανεμορφα !

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Κουκλάκια σκέτα. Σαν μπαλίτσες παγωτό μοιάζουν! Θα ορμήσω!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Σημερα ηταν η μερα που επρεπε να χωρισω το τελευταίο πουλακι απο τους γονεις αυτο που φαινεται στο #141 του το εβγαλα απο το κλουβι και μου εφυγε απο τα χερια και πεταξε μεχρι που χαθηκε δεν εκανε σταση πουθενα. Ειμαι να σκασω

----------


## Αριστειδης

Κυριε Νικολα λυπαμαι πολυ μακαρι να το βρει καποιος

----------


## Cristina

> Σημερα ηταν η μερα που επρεπε να χωρισω το τελευταίο πουλακι απο τους γονεις αυτο που φαινεται στο #141 του το εβγαλα απο το κλουβι και μου εφυγε απο τα χερια και πεταξε μεχρι που χαθηκε δεν εκανε σταση πουθενα. Ειμαι να σκασω


Τι λες, Νικολα;;;; Τι γίνεται σήμερα; Πω πω.... 
Μην στεναχωριεσαι, θα βρει κάποιο σπίτι.

----------


## nikolaslo

Παιδια το πουλακι που μου εφυγε ειναι μια χαρα και απ οτι φαινεται τα καταφερνει εκει εξω ... σημερα το ειδα απο το παραθυρο ειχε κατσει πανω σε μια γλαστρα με αντρακλα και την τσακιζε αλλα μολις ανοιξα την πορτα εξαφανιστηκε.
Ελπιζω να τα καταφερει και να γινει αγριοκαναρινο.

----------


## jk21

Νικο πρεπει να φτιαξεις αυτοσχεδια παγιδα σε καποιο κλουβι σου και να εχεις μεσα αντρακλα , νερο και σπορους .Θα γυρισει σιγουρα ξανα . Ο εθισμος του απο μικρο στο να τρωει χορταρικα , το εχει σωσει . Δεν θα τρωει μονο εκει .Το χορταρικο του δινει το νερο που χρειαζεται πριν απο ολα τωρα το καλοκαιρι 

Ρωτα και σε κανενα πετσοπ για κανενα καπατζε .... Πυργος , Πατρα ,Αγρινιο  εχουν παραδοση στην τεχνη του ... καπατζε .Ας φανει χρησιμος για καλο σκοπο μια φορα

----------


## nikolaslo

Δημητρη δν θα κανω τιποτα το μονο που θα κανω ειναι αυτο που αναφερει η υπογραφη σου.
Παντα υπαρχει στο μπαλκονι μου μια ταιστρα με σπορακια οπωτε οταν θα ερχεται εδω κατι θα βρισκει να φαει νερα γυρο γυρο υπαρχουν σε αφθονια.

----------


## kostas karderines

Φιλε Νικόλα θα συμφωνήσω με τον jk!Εάν δεν το πιάσεις εσύ ή κάποιος άλλος εκεί γύρω σιγουρα θα γίνει μεζές!
περα απο το φαγητο και το κρυο δεν έχει καμία τύχη ειδικά τον χειμώνα που θα γεμίσουν οι ουρανοί αρπακτικά!

----------


## nikolaslo

Λες εεε? Τοτε αυριο θα παεω να αγοραεω αυτα τα κλουβια που ιναι για πιασιμο θα το βαλω εξω με αντρακλα σπορια και βλεπουμε το θεμα ειναι οτι θα πιασω ολα τα σπουργιτια της περιοχης.

----------


## kostas karderines

Εγω αυτο θα εκανα φιλαρακι!το θεμα ειναι να ξαναέρθει!

----------


## jk21

Νικο αναφερομαι σε πουλακια που εχουν μαθει να ζουνε ελευθερα .Τοσο αυτο ,οσο και μια αγρια καρδερινα που ζει καιρο σε κλουβι ,αν δεν προετοιμαστει σωστα και δεν απελευθερωθει σε σωστο μερος , δεν εχει σιγουρη ζωη εκει εξω . Τα πουλια εχουν ενστικτο και γυριζουν εκει που εχουν αμεσα πιθανοτητα να βρουν τροφη .Εκει που εχουν συνηθισει .Απο κει και περα ,δεν θελω να σκεφτω ενα πουλακι να ζει στη φυση (γιατι δεν εχει μηδενικες πιθανοτητες να επιβιωσει ) και να μην μπορει να γινει γονιος ,οπως δεν το δεχομαι και στην εκτροφη . Σκεψου οτι δεν θα εχει ταιρι καταλληλο εκει εξω ...

η φυση περιμενει πολλα ιθαγενη να επιστρεψουν σε αυτη , κρυμμενα αρκετα και στο πισω μερος του εκτροφειου καναριναδων που δεν θελουν και καλα να ακουνε για ιθαγενη και πιασμενα ... ας απελευθερωθουν πρωτα αυτα και τα χιλιαδες πιασμενα των Σχιστων και μετα αρχιζουμε να αφηνουμε και καναρινια .....

Βαλε την παγιδα να φανει και καπου πραγματικα χρησιμη ...

----------

